# Relocating to Australia - relocation & package queries



## magickiter (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I hope someone out there will be able to help me with the following.

I am negotiating a secondment for my wife and I from London to Australia. I will be setting up the Australian branch of our UK based software company and I want to make sure I get the package negotiation with my bosses right.

In London, I currently earn £70k plus bonus and receive 4x salary (£280k life assurance, 2x salary (£140k) critical illness and private medical insurance (c.£500 per annum). What should I ask for in dollars?

How much should I ask for for re-location costs?

I pay 40% income tax in UK. What would it be in Oz?

What housing package should I ask for?

If there is anyone else out there who has been in similar situation to me or just has some advice, your feedback will be very gratefully appreciated and hopefully make our dream move possible and financially beneficial!

Thanks (in anticipation).


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

My husband's company paid our relocation costs. This is what he got in his package (I'm sure I'm missing some things, when they come to me I'll add to the list!):

Flights (£3000)
Hire car for 2 weeks ($700)
Short term accommodation (only needed for 2 weeks) $1800
Private healthcare (allowance of $4000 per year)
Rental furniture for 7 weeks until our container arrived (no idea on cost)
Superannuation
Yearly bonus

His salary is the equivalent to his UK salary.

Check out Income tax in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for income tax.

HTH

Dolly


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

What category of visa will you be using to live and work in Australia?

If a subclass 457 visa you should be considering what is called the Living Away From Home Allowance as part of your salary package - the LAFHA allows an employer to include what can be fairly significant sums of money within the overall package on a free of tax basis.

See also here:
Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - News

Feel able to contact me directly (email or PM - or telephone at our office in Melbourne) if you would like assistance with the salary packaging issue, visas, and setting up the business in Australia.

Best regards.


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

In addition to what's already been mentioned they should also pay something for your shipping costs if you intend to bring your household goods with you.

The company should also cover you for your visa expenses

If you're intending to rent a property you should ask for an interest free loan for the deposit/bond.

Since this is a temporary assignment you should negotiate a re-settlement package too.

And yes - a comparable salary to that which you're already receiving and perhaps a little more for the increased risk associated with the venture.


----------

